# This is a one-in-a-million photo



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is crazy, my uncle emailed me this.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

ohh wow it sure is!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow that is pretty


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW .. where was this at? Did he take this himself??


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure where it was, ill have to ask him. And no he didnt take it himself, i beleive someone else emailed it to him. Ill let you know if i find out where it was, thanks for asking.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool I didn't know if he was in the storm .. Or a storm chaser LOL .. I love tornados LOL they are really cool looking although I don't want to be in one hehehe.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I really like them too, but would never wanna be near one. I thought this picture was something special, and wanted to share it with everyone.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Check this*

Just found this about it.

Oil Rig Picture - Apr.3.2008 TEXAS TORNADO

One of those moments when you try to remember if your affairs are all in order.

When the lightning flashes, this is not what you want to see.
Taken Thursday night, April 3, 2008.
Lariat # 2 - Sandridge Energy
South of Ft Stockton , TX


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

no thanks I'll stick to Cali quakes. Scary!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, scary pic! It's just about that time of year here in MO.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow that is a pretty sweet pic gurantee you nobody will beable to have a chance of getting another one like that even if they did you need to be quick as hell!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

oh wow!! nice catch!


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

I have seen this photo before and I hate to be "that guy" but its a hoax.

Oil Rig Tornado Photo Hoax


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

If I saw something like that, I'd be grabbing the toilet paper, not the camera.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> If I saw something like that, I'd be grabbing the toilet paper, not the camera.


ROFL me too!


----------

